# PNU Job offer Riyadh



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

I've just got a job offer from PNU for August 2013 start as an ESL teacher. Has anyone worked for them before or are working for them? 

I have been told that we can't use our own materials and that the curriculum and materials will be given to us. Do I need to take my text books with? 

I was offered accommodation on site but because it's for my husband and I. They have offered us housing allowance of 17000 riyals per year, is that good? will we need to put more money in towards rent (bear in mind we have to pay for all our utensils? Which areas should I look at?
If we decide to stay on site do we have to share with other couples?

Also how long does it take to get a visa? what is the time frame for UK citizens?

They will pay for our flights, we also get medical over and travel allowance of $130 per month, is that good? And what is the average wage?


I'll apprecate anyone's input and would like to hear from people who have worked with PNU before.


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry PNU is Princess Noura University


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't tell you that much, but I guess something is better than nothing . There aren't many people answering questions about Saudi Arabia on this forum. Maybe you should try another forum. I don't want to post links because that would be advertising for the other forum, but I will send the link to you through pm.

I've read a few opinions about PNU and most of them seem to be bad. They said that PNU is a bad employer and that they don't care about their people. Though personally I don't know anything about them and I'm not even a teacher  

I don't know how good their provided apartments are, but 17000 ryials per year allowance is pretty low. That won't get you anywhere near a western compound. If you want to live in a western compound you should expect to pay at least 60000 ryials per year for a one bedroom apartment. Outside of western compounds you will probably find a few one bedroom apartments for 17000 per year, though I don't know if they will be in a good area of the city for this rent.

Visa processing time depends on the company and the guy who is processing your visa. Sometimes it can take 3 weeks, at other times it can take 6 months. I've even seen some people struggling to get their visa for over 1 year . Though a university should get visas pretty fast.

You should ask for exact details of the medical. If it includes dentist etc. I've read that the travel allowance of $130 is the norm for university teachers at PNU. It is not that great, but since petrol and insurance are cheap it should be enough I guess. Though I believe buying or renting a car with that amount is not going to happen.

The question about the average wage in Saudi Arabia is pretty hard to answer . You should get at least 30% more than what you would get in your country, that would be what most people would tell you. From what I've read many locals and non- european expats seem to get between 5000 and 15000 ryials per month, some including benefits and others plus benefits. For european expats on the other hand I've seen everything from 13000 to over 50000 ryials per month plus benefits.

In my opinion 13000 ryial per month plus beneftis like housing, medical, flights, transport is the least an european expat should ask for. Of course the housing has to be good since that will make a big difference when it comes to living in Saudi Arabia.

Ok that was my two cents. I hope my answers are ok 

Will send you the link now.


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

-Tenshi- said:


> I can't tell you that much, but I guess something is better than nothing . There aren't many people answering questions about Saudi Arabia on this forum. Maybe you should try another forum. I don't want to post links because that would be advertising for the other forum, but I will send the link to you through pm.
> 
> I've read a few opinions about PNU and most of them seem to be bad. They said that PNU is a bad employer and that they don't care about their people. Though personally I don't know anything about them and I'm not even a teacher
> 
> ...



Im so sorry i just realised that i never sent a reply back saying thanks

Thanks


----------



## coccodrillo (Jun 24, 2010)

If you want to look at a Western compound you need 170 000 sar per year rather.


----------



## lthorley (Aug 13, 2013)

I too am starting at PNU in August 2013 but am not sure if I have my visa. I had an A4 letter returned to me in Arabic with no covering letter which I assumed was my visa now I'm not sure. Have you got yours and is it on your passport? Did you have to go to the embassy yourself?

Lilian


----------



## lthorley (Aug 13, 2013)

please get in touch as I am about to start work as an ESL teacher too.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

The A4 letter in Arabic is usually just the invitation from your employer. I had to go to an agent who worked for the Saudi embassy in my country, give them the A4 letter with a few other documents like my passport etc. so they could arrange everything for the visa. Then the agent sent all the documents to the Saudi embassy and they decided if I get the visa or not. I believe this process is the same in all countries.

Edit: Why didn't they tell you anything about this A4 letter? They should have told you what to do next.


----------



## lthorley (Aug 13, 2013)

*pnu*



-Tenshi- said:


> The A4 letter in Arabic is usually just the invitation from your employer. I had to go to an agent who worked for the Saudi embassy in my country, give them the A4 letter with a few other documents like my passport etc. so they could arrange everything for the visa. Then the agent sent all the documents to the Saudi embassy and they decided if I get the visa or not. I believe this process is the same in all countries.
> 
> Edit: Why didn't they tell you anything about this A4 letter? They should have told you what to do next.



I was referred to an A4 sheet of instructions which i originally got with my job offer. The English wasn't clear and it didn't explain the process clearly enough. i waited over a week for a reply from my employer who referred me back to the cultural attache's office and so the saga went on... Yesterday, i contacted an agent who went through the process. Hopefully, i will have my visa by the end of the week.
watch this space...


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

lthorley said:


> I too am starting at PNU in August 2013 but am not sure if I have my visa. I had an A4 letter returned to me in Arabic with no covering letter which I assumed was my visa now I'm not sure. Have you got yours and is it on your passport? Did you have to go to the embassy yourself?
> 
> Lilian


I am so sorry i havent got back to you but just read the thread now. I hope you have got your visa by now. You have to go to the saudi embassy with the letter and all your attested documents, medical record and passport. It takes two to three days, you have to go back to collect your passport with the visa init. Once you get it email scanned copy to Mr A at the SCA and they should get saudi airline to call you. Im still waiting for the call to book my flights. I emailed Mr A last week thursday with the visa but not heard from the airlines yet!

What are you teaching at PNU? Im teaching English on the PYP programme


----------



## lthorley (Aug 13, 2013)

*Pnu*



kriz said:


> I am so sorry i havent got back to you but just read the thread now. I hope you have got your visa by now. You have to go to the saudi embassy with the letter and all your attested documents, medical record and passport. It takes two to three days, you have to go back to collect your passport with the visa init. Once you get it email scanned copy to Mr A at the SCA and they should get saudi airline to call you. Im still waiting for the call to book my flights. I emailed Mr A last week thursday with the visa but not heard from the airlines yet!
> 
> What are you teaching at PNU? Im teaching English on the PYP programme



I am also teaching English on the PYP programme. 
I went to an agency eventually to sort my visa. I should get it in a few days. I did email the uni nearly 2 weeks ago over this and only got a reply this week. I am coming as a single female but look forward to meeting you. Have you had any contact with the uni and are they OK about late arrivals since we're supposed to start on the 31st?


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

lthorley said:


> I am also teaching English on the PYP programme.
> I went to an agency eventually to sort my visa. I should get it in a few days. I did email the uni nearly 2 weeks ago over this and only got a reply this week. I am coming as a single female but look forward to meeting you. Have you had any contact with the uni and are they OK about late arrivals since we're supposed to start on the 31st?


Thats great i look forward to meet you too

The university know that it takes time to get visas so they are understanding about the time frame. Ideally they want us in Riyadh in the last week August (next week). Someone from the uni has been checking in with me to see how far I've been in the visa process and she hasn't said anything.

Im just waiting to hear from saudi airlines to book my flights - you'd think that would be the easy part!


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh and with the weekend days changing in the Gulf our first day at work is now 1st September


----------



## Nickybees (Jun 10, 2014)

How was your year, i have an offer for this year.
Will you still be there ?
tell me the good the bad and the need to know PLEASE!


----------



## Corneeous Medeyi (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello friend how are you? I wish to express my interest to make friends wth you. I am a Ugandan planning to travell to UAE soon.


----------



## Corneeous Medeyi (Jun 11, 2014)

*High school teacher*

Hello friend, how are you there? I am a Ugandan in Kampala. I plan to to travel to UAE soon. I wish to make friends there. You are one of those I wish to be my friends.


----------

